# The haiku thread!



## terri

Haiku [hy' koo]: noun    

a major form of Japanese verse, written in 17 syllables divided into 3 lines of 5, 7, and 5 syllables, and employing highly evocative allusions and comparisons, often on the subject of nature or one of the seasons.
a poem written in this form.



Have fun with it!


----------



## terri

The sun laughs at me.
Rays point to cat hair, and dust.
The vacuum comes out.  



“Art is difficult.”
That’s not really the case, though.
Good art is what’s hard.


----------



## terri

I’m bored with soccer.
I just don’t care for the game.
So, we have haiku.


----------



## limr

In my cool bubble,
Avoiding what must be done:
Buy food, gas, cat treats.


----------



## compur

I love 1.2,
1.4 is not enough.
Bokeh forever!


----------



## JonA_CT

people say so soft
shoulda stopped my lens on down
foolish bokeh chase


----------



## compur

John Sebastian said,
"If you recall the sixties,
you weren't there, my friend."


----------



## Peeb

Haikus are poems.
That sometimes don't make much sense.
Refrigerator. 

 _(google refrigerator haiku and you'll see many variations of this one)..._


----------



## Peeb

I paid the big bucks.
And got 'professional' gear.
Why do I still suck?


----------



## Peeb

"Too much cash" says wife.
Pals say 'you gotta buy it'.
Buddies must be right.


----------



## snowbear

Haiku can be hard
Different places will change
pronunciation


----------



## limr

Monday comes again
I open up my email
Need lots more coffee


----------



## Peeb

It's Monday morning?
Ugh- why is it here so fast?
Oh well, off to work...


----------



## pixmedic

they dont understand.  
awful lot of accidents.
stitching up babies.


----------



## limr

Warm cats sleep at home
I open up a speadsheet.
My sighs are heavy.


----------



## JonA_CT

Mondays schmondays
Everyday is Saturday 
‘Til summer’s end


----------



## pixmedic

lying in the bed,
another child is broken.
the Doctor called it.


----------



## baturn

roses are reddish
and violets are bluish
haiku is too hard


----------



## terri

pixmedic said:


> lying in the bed,
> another child is broken.
> the Doctor called it.




You don't have an easy job, Jason.


----------



## terri

Yes, it is Monday –
A day moaned about, hated
And yet, off we go.


----------



## terri

baturn said:


> roses are reddish
> and violets are bluish
> haiku is too hard



Think about speaking –
Then, just count your syllables
It’s not really hard.     



Just express yourself!
What is it you want to say?
Do keep on trying!


----------



## baturn

Monday is day off
celebrate Canada Day
it is a fine day


----------



## limr

The day is too hot.
I forgot to bring the milk.
Black cup of coffee.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Christmas in July,
I used to think it was fun,
What about the Fourth?? 

Can't we have that first?
Santa now needs a swim suit, 
Who wants to see that?!?!!!


----------



## RowdyRay

You folks must be bored
Can't believe I'm doing this
Must take some pictures


----------



## SquarePeg

Construction madness
In my house and in my mind
I can't stand chaos.


----------



## snowbear

I made a web app
Station crews collect data
I teach how it works


Summer youths invade
The office gets noisier
Glad they are Teddy's


Eleven PM
I have to work tomorrow
Good night, photo friends.


----------



## terri

Bombs bursting in air
Two cats dive under the bed.
The 4th of July.


----------



## compur

112
625
904


----------



## SquarePeg

I count all the sounds
Just to be sure it’s correct
OCD haiku


----------



## snowbear

Ka-boom! Ka-boom! Bang!
Phizziit-pop! Phizzit-pop! Boom!
And pretty colors.


----------



## terri

Babies all around
Whiny, crying little things
I'd like more adults.


Water the birdbath!
It's way past time to do it
Low levels not good.


----------



## waday

Keys clacking away
Annoying, loud coworkers
I miss vacation


----------



## davidharmier60

kool and the gang
really I listen
true it was


----------



## terri

davidharmier60 said:


> kool and the gang
> really I listen
> true it was


5
7
5

 

Try some more of them!


----------



## limr

Trivia party,
We teammates were on our game.
New water bottle.


----------



## snowbear

Can't do Haiku now
My head is jammin' hurting
Maybe tomorrow


----------



## terri

You did a good job
For someone with a headache 
Hope it gets better!


----------



## waday

Intimidating
Familiarization
Opportunity


----------



## davidharmier60

Blue Bell Vanilla Coke Float
Down my gullet
Better? I think not!


----------



## waday

Almost there David
Just need to switch it around
Need five seven five


----------



## snowbear

terri said:


> You did a good job
> For someone with a headache
> Hope it gets better!



Ache didn't last long
I'm back to mapping for Fire
Today is so good


----------



## snowbear

Dave, maybe:

Blue Bell Vanilla
Coke Float goes Down my gullet
Better? I think so!


----------



## davidharmier60

John Sandford author 
Dark of the Moon book
Page Turner? Yes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Bed in 30
Must get beauty sleep in
read until then


----------



## limr

Clusterjam at work
Finally at home with cats.
Today is fired.


----------



## SquarePeg

Have not been shooting
Not inspired at the moment
Fuji paperweight


----------



## terri

Poor ol' David H!
Can't seem to count syllables! 
Keep on trying, dude.


----------



## limr

Even a night owl
Can't wait to get to her bed
When she is ready.


----------



## snowbear

Goodnight, my film friend
I am not too far behind
Enough of this day


----------



## snowbear

First, shower and shave
Then my strawberry Eggo
Ahh, now for coffee.


----------



## oldhippy

Soft touches misty eyes
Contain more meaning
than a myriad of words


----------



## limr

Open the spreadsheet,
Another sip of coffee.
I should have stayed home.


----------



## limr

oldhippy said:


> Soft touches misty eyes
> Contain more meaning
> than a myriad of words



('Tis lovely, my friend, but remember the pattern for syllables in each line is 5-7-5  )


----------



## SquarePeg

Friday Friday yay!
TGIF my fine friends 
Here’s to the weekend


----------



## davidharmier60

To Livingston I must go
Shipping to be done 
Sisters car not legal now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Shopping not shipping 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Home from Livingston I am
AC in truck kaput
very warm and humid  out


----------



## terri

Friday afternoon 
Think about pizza and wine 
Makes me so happy!


----------



## limr

Book club is tonight.
I did not finish the book.
Finishes her gin.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Beefeater is nice
with tonic and cucumber
Cheers to Friday, Yay!


----------



## davidharmier60

Wake up at 4am not
Did this morning 
Blue Bell Great Divide yum

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

zdsff
gghnjm,.
kitty on keyboard


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Sitting here at work
wondering if I can stay
I am missing home


----------



## davidharmier60

Truck AC works full blast
Original switch
dead as a door nail

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Close, David, close


----------



## davidharmier60

Not for lack of trying.     [6 syllables here]
But rather be short          [5 syllables here]
Than too long and verbose     [6 syllables here]


Dave:  What we're all trying to point out is that you're mis-counting your syllables per line.   It's just the format of this particular kind of poetry.  
With haiku, the syllable count is for 5 syllables in the first line, 7 syllables in the second line, and 5 again for the third  line.  So, "But rather be short" would be correct in either the first or third line of your poem here.   
Count your syllables, and you'll do fine!    Haiku is fun because that's really the only rule.  It never has to rhyme, and it can be about anything!


----------



## davidharmier60

Indie Rock rather stranger
reading is fundamental
Lemonade is the drink now


----------



## davidharmier60

Motorhead on YouTube yikes
Blue Bell Great Divide
John Sandford Rough Country book


----------



## limr

Thread is for haiku,
Not for free-form poetry.
Dave should try again.


----------



## SquarePeg

Dave does not conform
He won’t be told what to do
He’ll never haiku


----------



## snowbear

Dave tries really hard
But Haiku just escapes him
Maybe Texas thing?


----------



## terri

Texas is too hot.
The heat kind of fries your brain.
Can't count syllables!



Dave knows we're teasing
Just ragging on him for his
Very poor haiku!


----------



## davidharmier60

Sunday morning goes down 
Eyes bleary til coffee
Tease all you must, I can take

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

davidharmier60 said:


> Sunday morning goes down
> Eyes bleary til coffee
> Tease all you must, I can take
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


6,6,7 that time. Not even close. Google syllables.


----------



## davidharmier60

I'm trying. Truly I'm trying. 
Counting syllables and everything. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

It is not easy
First I think of what to say
Then I play with words

for your last one:

1....2...3....4..5
I'm trying, truly

1........2....3..4...5....6.....7
Counting syllables and all

1....2...3...4....5
I'm trying Haiku


----------



## limr

davidharmier60 said:


> I'm trying. Truly I'm trying.
> Counting syllables and everything.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



It can be tricky. I always need to use a finger to tap out the syllables on a table or my leg to make sure I have the right count. I just found this online that might help you until you get the hang of it.

Syllable Counter - Poem & Lyric Workshop
(Edit: I was testing out the counter and it was actually wrong so I tested a few more to find one that is more reliable. These tools are a start but they aren't perfect. The more you practice, the easier it will get to do it yourself.)

Just write something and then check it with the calculator. If it's too many and you aren't sure which word is the problem, paste each word in the line separately. After a while, I am.betting that you will get a better sense of how to count without using the calculator.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> It can be tricky. I always need to use a finger to tap out the syllables on a table or my leg to make sure I have the right count. I just found this online that might help you until you get the hang of it.
> 
> Syllable Counter - Poem & Lyric Workshop
> (Edit: I was testing out the counter and it was actually wrong so I tested a few more to find one that is more reliable. These tools are a start but they aren't perfect. The more you practice, the easier it will get to do it yourself.)
> 
> Just write something and then check it with the calculator. If it's too many and you aren't sure which word is the problem, paste each word in the line separately. After a while, I am.betting that you will get a better sense of how to count without using the calculator.


Yes, fingers and tapping is my method.  It might take me 30 seconds to type something out, but when I start counting, rearranging and substituting syllables and words, it takes a full 5 minutes.  Sometimes it takes more than a few tries.

Photography is easier, IMO.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I use finger tapping also.


----------



## terri

Not sure why it is
Haiku does not challenge me
Just no problems here.

(With finger tapping!)


----------



## davidharmier60

No pints Blue Bell vanilla 
Got some Blue Bunny though
Tomorrow should be much fun

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Whoops! 5 7 5. Not 7 5 7 like I just did.
Liable to be impossible. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

davidharmier60 said:


> Whoops! 5 7 5. Not 7 5 7 like I just did.
> Liable to be impossible.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Not impossible! Just need to get the hang of it and get used to rearranging and/or leaving words out that you might normally leave in.

For example:

Got some Blue Bunny though (6 --> 5)
No pints of Blue Bell vanilla (8 --> 7)
Tomorrow should be much fun. (7 --> 5)


----------



## snowbear

You will get it, Dave
It just takes some practicing
Soon, you: Champion.


----------



## waday

Work is tomorrow
Sunday night dread is haunting
Give me one more day


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A cooling rain came
Washing down upon us all
Refreshing, needed.


----------



## terri

Lovely, Dean!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thank you terri


----------



## RowdyRay

Guess I'm not the only one who has to tap their fingers.

Very hot weekend
Hid inside with the AC
Didn't get much done


----------



## limr

waday said:


> Work is tomorrow
> Sunday night dread is haunting
> Give me one more day



Wade speaks of true things;
The weekend goes too quickly.
I want vacation.


----------



## snowbear

Fidget spinner spins
Zoe watches cautiously
No touch, she decides


----------



## snowbear

Now it's time for bed
Finish my cranberry juice
and say "goodnight peeps"


----------



## davidharmier60

No coffee ready
Oh my, the irritation 
On well, nothing to be done

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Cranking old, hard rock
Toe tapping, mind recalling
The joys of my youth!


----------



## davidharmier60

R.C. Cola cheap
Coke and Pepsi are better
Dr. Pepper BEST

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

davidharmier60 said:


> R.C. Cola cheap
> Coke and Pepsi are better
> Dr. Pepper BEST
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Finally!  It's done -
Dave has done his first haiku!
Everything's correct.


----------



## limr

davidharmier60 said:


> R.C. Cola cheap
> Coke and Pepsi are better
> Dr. Pepper BEST
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Victory!


----------



## waday

Nice one, Leo!

Victory yellow
Brown magenta red cyan
Orange yellow green


----------



## snowbear

Yes, Dave, that's the way
You wrote a Haiku today
Five - seven - five, Yay!


----------



## davidharmier60

Shiny ribs is cool
Funky music and then some
YouTube for the win

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Chicken Tenders yummy
Some good stuff from the deli
This and that and home

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Dave has got it now
but I fear we've created
a Haiku monster.


----------



## terri

That's truly okay - 
He's worked hard to understand
Let's let the boy play!


----------



## CherylL

Summertime hot heat
Give me eighty not ninety
Feet melting sidewalks


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Misery abounds
We forget coldness of ice.
Never satisfied.


----------



## limr

Speak for yourself, Dean.
I remember winter well,
And long for its chill.


----------



## limr

The humidity,
The insects and heat and noise.
Summer can bite me.


----------



## davidharmier60

Upper 90s temp
humidity playing HELL 
AC working hard

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@limr

When you slide and crash,
Do not curse and bellyache.
Remember our chat!


----------



## otherprof

fingers on one hand
number of days in the week
piggies on one foot


----------



## limr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @limr
> 
> When you slide and crash,
> Do not curse and bellyache.
> Remember our chat!



Dean doesn't know me,
A Northern lass through and through.
I know how to skate.


----------



## otherprof

(3 X 3) - 4
((1 + 2 ) X 3) - 2
1 + 6 -2


----------



## davidharmier60

Kansas / Orchestra 
YouTube keeps banging it out
Reading as it plays

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Temps are dropping now
because of the storm outside
Free sound and light show


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A little black box,
Glass, steel and plastic too.
Called a camera.


----------



## davidharmier60

Cream tuna on toast 
French fries from the deep fryer.
Dinner at Poor Daves.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

Don't curse or gripe?
I couldn't function that way.
Who are you kidding?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Flowers pressed inside.
Births, deaths and marriages too.
Family bible.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Purple, white and red
Her garden shares these with us.
Roses abloom now.


----------



## davidharmier60

Blue Bell Great Divide 
Choc and Van side by side yo
Dessert at Poor Daves 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

davidharmier60 said:


> Blue Bell Great Divide
> Choc and Van side by side yo
> Dessert at Poor Daves
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Now you are getting it!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Hues of gold and brown
Harvest is in the silos
Sweater weather now.


----------



## SquarePeg

He sits and he waits
For his enemy to come
The evil mailman


----------



## waday

Take it as your own
Know no bounds with your deceit
Fool me once, not twice

Learning is harder
When you bite the hand that feeds
Good luck to you, sir


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wonderful weather
Finally is upon us
Praise the Creator.


----------



## davidharmier60

Chicken and dumplings 
Waiting patiently for check
Deli for the win!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## CherylL

He likes purple hue
man mopping the women's floor
said he likes my shirt


----------



## davidharmier60

Dave mops women's floor
And men's and employees too
And probably likes...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

No internet sucks!
I found the problem myself.
Canceled help request!


----------



## davidharmier60

Fritos with chili 
Hot Dogs with onions as well
Dinner at Poor Daves 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Whiz! Whiz goes the line
As the rod whips back and forth
Casting flies for fish.


----------



## snowbear

Leaders knotted up
Flies in trees, not the water
Much too long away


----------



## davidharmier60

Fly fishing say what?
Offshore with light tackle for King
That is REAL fishing 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

I Say good night now 
Trying to use up phone batt.
4am comes soon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Goodnight to you, Dave
Hope work is quick and painless
And a raise you get!


----------



## snowbear

Neapolitan
We don't have Blue Bell up here
It's Breyers for me


----------



## dxqcanada

Sound of strange talking
Straining to make the words fit
Like Star Wars, Yoda.


----------



## terri

You get used to it
Haiku is fun and easy
Once you just jump in.


----------



## davidharmier60

Chicken Tenders from deli
Work was more than I can stand 
Another two days

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Whoops 7 on the first line. 
7-7-5

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

I feel out of sorts
I hope a good nights sleep fix
Can't miss a day yo


----------



## SquarePeg

Enjoying the deck
And a glass of Chardonnay 
A mid summer’s night


----------



## snowbear

A break, tomorrow 
Geography near the beach
Five hours on road


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wine is not for me.
A cup o' joe is comfort.
Black and strong as nails!


----------



## snowbear

Jumps up on the desk
Bounces across the keyboard
My snuggle kitty


----------



## davidharmier60

Another day yo 
Mug of coffee to start with
Another watch too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I feel it coming
A violent reaction
Allergy season.


----------



## waday

Friday Friday WOO!
Friday Friday Friday WOO!
Friday Friday WOO!


----------



## davidharmier60

Sleep made me better
As much as was possible 
Good as good as gets

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Greetings to new folks
Say hi and post some pictures
We love new members!


----------



## davidharmier60

Pictures in haiku?
Doesn't make a bit of sense 
About to leave work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

No, no you ninny!
The appropriate forum
Is the place to post!


----------



## terri

Dean_Gretsch said:


> No, no you ninny!
> The appropriate forum
> Is the place to post!




We could confuse them -
Make them wonder about us
"Who are these people?!?"


----------



## davidharmier60

Shepherds Pie to eat
Price is Right on DVR 
Feel good but not great.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The day is starting.
Birds singing, lights clicking on.
Now what will I see?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Rain for the next week.
The lawn will look like a field.
My feet will ache soon.


----------



## terri

Severe storm rolled through
We dodged the worst of it, though
Sunshine has returned!


----------



## snowbear

Raining all weekend
Wife working OT tonight
She will be busy


----------



## SquarePeg

That's heading our way
Rain and thunderstorms will come
Will binge on net flix


----------



## limr

Saturday is here,
Recovery from the week.
Cat sleeps on the sill.


----------



## snowbear

davidharmier60 said:


> Pictures in haiku?
> Doesn't make a bit of sense
> About to leave work
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk





Dean_Gretsch said:


> No, no you ninny!
> The appropriate forum
> Is the place to post!





terri said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no you ninny!
> The appropriate forum
> Is the place to post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could confuse them -
> Make them wonder about us
> "Who are these people?!?"
Click to expand...



A haiku photo?
I missed the questioned post, but
maybe I'll try it.


----------



## davidharmier60

Many cars head North
Where can they all be going
 Cereal now at home 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Mommy is so proud
of her two little toddlers.
Let's go for a walk.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Rained today it did
Garden happy
Music festival: damp squib


----------



## davidharmier60

Static-X YouTube
Freakish music for sure yo 
Back to penny look

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

YouTube space program 
Now thinking sleep heavily 
I hope you night well

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Day trip to a farm.
3 centuries of hard work.
Interesting day!


----------



## davidharmier60

Alive and awake
Coffee  slowly opening
Eyeballs blurry yet 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

At work this morning,
Nothing going right for me.
Should have stayed in bed.


----------



## SquarePeg

A rainy Sunday
A book by Nelson Demille
 A comfy old couch


----------



## terri

Gorgeous night last night
Low humidity and stars
Wine on the back porch.


----------



## davidharmier60

More Apollo tube
More going through Pennies also
To get pics printed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Good night my people 
Another work week begins 
No ice cream tonight 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Truck battery bad
A couple weeks for new one
YouTube for the win


----------



## davidharmier60

Blue Bell Great Divide yo 
Big Bang on DVR yo
Bed before too long 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Warnings were given.
The kids still teased the two geese.
Peck, peck on their head!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

You don't like to mow?
Get one of these wooly things.
No gas needed here.


----------



## davidharmier60

Tenders of chicken 
Gravy in which to dip them
The deli you know

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Dean's sheep will cut grass
But there's one more thing you'll need;
A border collie.


----------



## davidharmier60

Border Collie eh?
What a beautiful dog!
But we have plenty!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

There was a collie
But rabbits were his focus.
He'd sit at their hutch.


----------



## limr

3:48 train
Makes one more stop in Harlem.
Radiohead croons.


----------



## snowbear

Where is the hydrant?
I'll know in a few minutes
For all address


----------



## limr

Stare at the river,
I have to share my bench seat.
Radiohead croons.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Introduce yourself.
No need to look away then.
Be friendly and fun.


----------



## vintagesnaps

In the city - what??
Ignore those peeps on the train! lol
Hope you're headed home.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Fluff says the dryer,
Over and over again,
Okay I'm coming!!


----------



## davidharmier60

Rock songs on YouTube 
Fleetwood Mac in this instance.
Chicken noodle soup 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

City folk need love.
They are human beings too.
Everyone needs!


----------



## snowbear

iTunes then home
That Little Band From Texas
"Sharp Dressed Man" for win


----------



## limr

Yes, people need love.
It can be found somewhere else.
Don't chew so loudly.


----------



## terri

"Don't talk to strangers,"
My mama always told me.
Good advice today.


----------



## snowbear

Scary cloud at work
Luckily no rotation
Peacefully passed by


----------



## davidharmier60

Chicken noodle soup 
Price is Right on DVR
Blue Bell for dessert

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

Buttery and sweet
Chardonnay from the valley
Well earned relax time


----------



## snowbear

Rain, rain, go away
Flash flood us another day
Drive carefully, peeps.


----------



## davidharmier60

Must sleep in bed soon
4am comes too early 
Good evening peeps

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Mud and rock slides here.
Almost 20 inches fell.
Better rain than snow!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Finally rain free.
Weather lady predicts sun.
River cresting soon.


----------



## snowbear

A week and a day
Northeastern bound we will be
Stay too short, I fear.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Face from the past
Reverie fills glass
The storm won't last


----------



## davidharmier60

Hotter than Hades
Humidity to beat band 
Home after two stops

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The sun is shining.
Such a welcomed sight indeed.
I'm tired of the rain.


----------



## snowbear

Learn Spanish podcast
Funny, teacher is a Scot
Now it's Celtic tunes


----------



## davidharmier60

Vietnam era rock
YouTube never fails to please
Pecan pie ruined

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Pecan pie burned
By malfunctioning oven
But Blue Bell okay

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Have to cut the grass.
Photography must now wait.
Maturity sucks!


----------



## SquarePeg

It’s Friday my friends
I’m on vacation next week
Happiness and joy


----------



## davidharmier60

Chicken Tenders y'all 
Wal-Mart in Livingston next
Watch strap there maybe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Happy Vacation!
My next is in September.
Seems long, long away.


----------



## davidharmier60

Chicken noodle soup 
Watermelon for later
Price is Right on now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

No watermelon 
Instead i finished Blue Bell 
About to be sleep

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

Night one of vaca
Dinner with Princess and friends
Then Target run fun

The beach is calling
But first rain must pass us by
No sun tomorrow

Come Monday we go
North to the sea and the sand
To rest and recharge


----------



## davidharmier60

To work I must go
Last work day for this week though 
Hot and Humid post

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Little Debbie snack 
Take cheddar cheese home with me
Walk outside and sweat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Sun comes with a price.
Double heat after the rain.
Watching the grass grow.


----------



## davidharmier60

YouTube history 
Aircraft and skunk works on now.
Daily mail channel cross

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

61 degrees
Sure feels fine in the northeast.
If only it lasts!


----------



## terri

Wow, that sounds lovely 
Still in the 90's here, BUT -
temps to drop this week


----------



## davidharmier60

Alive I are still
Thunder last night but sun now
Pennies are my thing


----------



## davidharmier60

Dinner very soon 
Pork loin and other stuff too
Hope y'all have good day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

I should be packing
But instead I am surfing
Procrastinator


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

59 right now.
A cool, refreshing morning.
Scattered stratus clouds.


----------



## waday

Monday Monday boo
Monday Monday Monday blech
Monday Monday ugh


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

waday said:


> Monday Monday boo
> Monday Monday Monday blech
> Monday Monday ugh



I work weekends, Wade.
Saturday is my Monday.
I hate what you Love!


----------



## waday

But you do have one,
That is, a day that you love,
A day to relax?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Oh yes sir, I do.
It is Wednesday through Friday!
3 days off per week!


----------



## davidharmier60

A usual Monday 
Floor machine needs two new batts
Batts have cacium

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Last word should be calcium (if that's what is growing on the plates in the batteries)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## weepete

My belly rumbles,
Food for thought does not sate me,
Lunch is impending!


----------



## weepete

Outwardly fervid,
Benumbed my interior,
Refridgerator!

PS, this is quite fun!


----------



## davidharmier60

Lights flickered then out
Cleaned bathrooms by flashlight lite
Nearly 6 hours

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## waday

Lunch at boring desk,
Arroz con gandules, yum!
Then maybe a walk.


----------



## snowbear

Geo conference
co-worker not yet ready
I will help present


----------



## davidharmier60

Home had power out
But was on when I got here
Reading John Sanford


----------



## davidharmier60

Hawker Sea Fury
Awesome WWII Airplane
Thanks to YouTube


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

"Give me sunny days!".
This was my thought yesterday.
Listening to rain


----------



## limr

On the train again,
Rumbling through the Bronx now.
It's only Wednesday?


----------



## limr

Hundred twenty-fifth.
Be sure you have belongings.
One more stop to go.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Rain is not so bad.
It tempers the extreme heat.
It lets me do this:


----------



## davidharmier60

Deli chick tenders
Awaiting the paycheck now
Shopping with Sister 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

A poet not I.
So Haiku is truly hard.
A shot I give it.


----------



## terri

But Gary can count –
So, he does not need this pic
To make it all work.


----------



## Gary A.

Au contraire Terri.
The photo reinforces,
Gary poet not.


----------



## Gary A.

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Rain is not so bad.
> It tempers the extreme heat.
> It lets me do this:
> 
> View attachment 161407


Additionally,
The artist ties image with words.
Dean is my hero.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

My apologies
If photos are not allowed.
Only words will come.


----------



## davidharmier60

Astros on T.V.
At Seattle Mariners 
Last inning on now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Dogs are man's best friend.
This has been known for awhile.
I love tail waggers.


----------



## terri

Dean_Gretsch said:


> My apologies
> If photos are not allowed.
> Only words will come.


Photos are okay!
Just not meant to hide behind
Like Gary wants to.


----------



## snowbear

Poem and photo
pair like coffee and a mug
Bear did it here first




Coffee Friends by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Two days then head north
Maybe ride on the ferry.
Blueberries to go


----------



## Gary A.

Bitterly Cold Morn.
Farm Worker Waits to Begin.
Oranges Picked.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

News, nothing but bad.
People behaving badly.
What is happening?


----------



## Gary A.

Early Morning Race,
Colors the Still Foggy Skies.
A Quiet Prevails.


----------



## snowbear

Presenting map done
Got to play with Photoshop
Made process icons
(written yesterday but not posted)


----------



## davidharmier60

One more day over.
No deli eating today 
Shopping when home think 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

Restraint is so hard,
When Pixs and Words Merge as One.
Gary Chomps the Bit.


----------



## terri

Gary's getting good
at this tricky haiku thing.
He'll likely take over!


----------



## snowbear

Should be on the road
But delays by wife and kid.
Anyone want them?


----------



## Gary A.

That is sweet Terri,
But this isn't a Contest.
Enjoyment and Fun.


----------



## davidharmier60

Hot Dogs for Dinner
Price is Right on DVR
Lance the dog visits


----------



## Gary A.

Peck become Douglas,
Reviewing Script Between Scenes.
On a Battleship.


----------



## davidharmier60

Peck was a man's man.
Off work for some 43 hours
Couple stops and home

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Gary A. said:


> That is sweet Terri,
> But this isn't a Contest.
> Enjoyment and Fun.



That is the whole point!
So happy you’re joining in
No fear of haiku!


----------



## SquarePeg

Red Sox in first place
Rival Yankees are in town
Sox are hot hot hot!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I am odd man out.
Very few sports will I watch.
Too many rich guys.


----------



## davidharmier60

Good night everyone 
B-52s on YouTube... planes 
Bed is calling me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I am odd man out.
> Very few sports will I watch.
> Too many rich guys.


Scottish Heptathlon
Many weights are tossed around
And a tree trunk, too.

-----

In Connecticut
Found a hotel for the night
Tomorrow, it's home.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Foggy drive to work.
High beams, low beams, can't decide!
Happy to arrive.


----------



## davidharmier60

Morning here again
Coffee from molested pot
It'll be ok

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

'Tis Late Afternoon,
On the Women's Prison Grounds,
Gary Found Happy.


----------



## waday

The last few moments
Of a happy spent weekend
Another week starts


----------



## davidharmier60

Oh drat. It's Monday 
5 hours and 4 minutes 
Off to the deli

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

President Carter,
One of the Nicest of Guys,
Lands at Ontario.


----------



## Gary A.

For Transparency,
Gary is Adding Haiku,
To His Photographs.


----------



## davidharmier60

Power metal yo
That dadgum YouTube again
Wavy Lays yummy


----------



## Gary A.

A Cold January,
The American River,
Wet Highway to Lunch.


----------



## davidharmier60

Another day gone 
To the bank for box pennies 
After deli though 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Shrimp sandwich for lunch
Waiting for Workshop to start
Day one in Towson


----------



## davidharmier60

Truck came home ok
I did not get pinched in car
YouTube background noise


----------



## davidharmier60

Watermelon slice
Was going to have a float
Dad would have ranted.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This is my Friday.
3 days off to photograph!
I hope to have light


----------



## Gary A.

Three Vaqueros Ride,
Celebrating Mexico's,
Independence Day.


----------



## davidharmier60

Eagle poops today 
Floor machine MAY act better
Cable corroded 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Home again yippee
Mouse on puter acting weird
Haunted perhaps yes


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Showing off his fish,
an angler proudly stands tall 
with a family.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Brilliant hues glow bright
As butterflies flit around.
Pollen is their goal.


----------



## Gary A.

(psss ... Dean, butterflies are after nectar, not pollen.)


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Embarrassed am I.
Gary has found a mistake.
Casts my eyes downward.


----------



## Gary A.

(pssss ... Dean ... there are two syllables in nectar ...)


----------



## Gary A.

Lower than Rainbows,
Higher than Soaring Eagles, 
Flight is Worth Any Risk.


----------



## davidharmier60

Yes, flight is great. But
I ain't jumping out of airplane 
Flying yes. Jump NO 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Gary, you are nuts.
Why jump from a good airplane?
Yes, I am afraid.


----------



## davidharmier60

Completely agree
No jump unless plane burning
like the me too much


----------



## Gary A.

Uncle Bob ... Grandpa,
Catching Some Zzzz'z Between Trains,
Traveling is Tough.


----------



## davidharmier60

Friday is done, Yeah!
Don't know yet if I'm shopping. 
Texting Sister next

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## waday

Took mental health day
But cannot escape work stress
Serenity now


----------



## limr

New random joint pain.
'Tis a mystery disease?
Or just late-40s?


----------



## terri

limr said:


> New random joint pain.
> 'Tis a mystery disease?
> Or just late-40s?



Late 40',s, I'd guess.
Keep exercising - yoga's
Always a good thing.

A doctor's visit
Is not a bad idea,
Just an icky thing.


----------



## limr

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> New random joint pain.
> 'Tis a mystery disease?
> Or just late-40s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late 40',s, I'd guess.
> Keep exercising - yoga's
> Always a good thing.
> 
> A doctor's visit
> Is not a bad idea,
> Just an icky thing.
Click to expand...


Leo's plan for health:
First, better sleep. Then, yoga.
Meditation, too.


----------



## davidharmier60

Not sure 40s is it.
Wasn't for me anyhow 
But at 58 ACHES!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

I'm at work per rule
Nobody else is here though 
Small fish in med pond

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Off until Monday
Raining outside anyhow 
Shopping to be done

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

Sea Stallion Crew Chief,
Watches the Terrain Below.
Hostiles Everywhere.


----------



## davidharmier60

Takes guts to heli war
Don't think I could have done it
free because of them


----------



## davidharmier60

Must be thinking bed
4AM up this morning
not as young as once


----------



## Gary A.

Patrice in Munich,
Photographs and Memories.
Some Sweet and Some Haunt.


----------



## davidharmier60

Shepherd Texas here
Afternoon rain a sure thing
Humidity yes


----------



## terri

Spider spun a web
while meteors flew above
A hot summer's night


----------



## jcdeboever

Here I sit all broken hearted
Tried to poop but only farted
Honey, have you seen the stain remover?


----------



## Gary A.

Not quite Haiku format JC. But you have earned my sympathy.


----------



## davidharmier60

Reading and pennies
Sister's chicken tenders soon
Can barely wait


----------



## Gary A.

Barricaded Rebels,
Against Government Assault.
Sandinista War.


----------



## davidharmier60

Monday is over
Work wise at least. Brunch deli.
Take a few things home.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## waday

Summer days ending
New season beginning soon
As the world turns round


----------



## davidharmier60

Got a kick out of
LA to Vegas, but it
got cancelled drat


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

One more day of work,
Tomorrow is my Friday.
Ten more hours to go!


----------



## Gary A.

Gary Likes Fridays.
If Everyday was Friday,
Then Friday’s Would Suck.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Dean_Gretsch said:


> One more day of work,
> Tomorrow is my Friday.
> Ten more hours to go!



Corrective haiku.
No more hours to work this week.
Flooding shut us down!


----------



## Gary A.

In the Dark Jungle
The Lion of the Senate,
Is Restless Tonight.


(Eeee-oh-mum-a-weh)


----------



## Gary A.

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more day of work,
> Tomorrow is my Friday.
> Ten more hours to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrective haiku.
> No more hours to work this week.
> Flooding shut us down!
> 
> View attachment 161851
Click to expand...

Send the Water West,
We Lack Water for Fires.
According to Trump.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wouldn't that be great!?
Everyone safe and sound.
Life could be enjoyed!


----------



## Gary A.

Surely it Would Be.
This Can Only be MAGA.
Part of the Great Plan.


----------



## davidharmier60

Tuesday done work wise
Pennies to sell. Mail to send.
Homewerd bound after.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


> Surely it Would Be.
> This Can Only be MAGA.
> Part of the Great Plan.


Clouds cover the sky
Come November, rays of hope
Shine up from the ground


----------



## davidharmier60

Pennies bought again
Home, reading. After 7 rolls
Nothing Magic DANG!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This summer is odd.
We have mushrooms, not dry grass.
What will fall be like?


----------



## davidharmier60

Hot like haydees here
Over in Cold Springs for gas
Good thing for AC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

A Challenge* was Made,
To Shoot Football with a Wide,
* In Fact ... a Wager.


----------



## Gary A.

FYI:

Gary is Posting,
Photographs Sequentially,
From His Smugmug Site.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The river is high
and about to spill over.
Too much water here.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Brown, swift and dirty...
The Susquehanna is high.
People are wary.


----------



## snowbear

The 'hanna becomes
a jewel of Maryland
Our Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Ah yes, the great Bay!
Water collecting in style
Creating beauty!


----------



## snowbear

And don't forget crabs.
Beautiful swimmers, they are,
and very tasty.


----------



## waday

What is it, Thursday,
But a day before Friday,
Wanting Saturday


----------



## davidharmier60

Thursday done work wise 
Tenders and gravy deli
A few stops then home 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

Glides Powerless to Land,
Most Powerful Engines for Launch.
The Shuttle Star Fleet.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

We dodged a bullet
The water is receding.
Brown muck left in place.


----------



## davidharmier60

What is next for Space?
No more Saturn 5 nor shuttle
What will get man up?


----------



## terri

_What will get man up?_

"If hot air rises,"
Asked W.C. Fields,
"Then why can't men fly?"


----------



## Gary A.

The Hand of the Law,
Reaches Out to Nab Gary.
He Shoots, Scoots, Backwards.


----------



## davidharmier60

Reading a book now
YouTube playing 80s now
Friday afternoon 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Oh Lord, it's Friday 
It's back to work tomorrow.
Retirement looks great!


----------



## davidharmier60

Saturday morning 
Off to work I must venture
Don't seem right at all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Tractors in fields now
Trying to salvage their crops
Rain can be unkind.


----------



## davidharmier60

Tell me rain unkind
Roof leaks. Buckets to empty 
Like sauna here now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

A rainy August
Keeps temps down, and grass stays green
I'll take it each year!


----------



## Gary A.

Fire, Fire, Fire, Fire, Fire.
The Solitary Firefighter,
Defiantly Stands.


----------



## davidharmier60

Could not be that guy!
Not enough stamina these days
Dang near that hot here


----------



## snowbear

Kent Island lunchtime.
Cheesesteak, but not from Philly;
it's Delaware born.


----------



## davidharmier60

Coffee, thinking juice!
No big plans for today yet.
Should change very soon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

George Putnam Rides,
 In Silver Rose Parade Bling.
Only Once a Year.


----------



## davidharmier60

Can't view a parade
Unless drive 70 miles and
park where car may go


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Grey clouds are massing
Creating swirls of contrast.
Here we go again.


----------



## davidharmier60

There be clouds here too
MAYBE not so blipping hot 
One can only hope

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Tuesday done work wise 
Chicken fried steak at deli
Few stops and then home 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

Angel Stadium,
Tri-X at Sixteen Hundred,
Best Gary Can Do.


----------



## davidharmier60

Very nice picture 
Wednesday means Marguee / Payday
Have a good one y'all 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

Staring at the Eyes,
Of a Medium Gray Cat,
Will Spook the Viewer.


----------



## davidharmier60

Dave likes kitty cats
But our dogs another story
Wednesday done work wise 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Cats are for others.
My love is for a canine.
As long as we love...


----------



## snowbear

My day has been fun.
Good training class at station
Like I thought there’d be

Old gold retriever 
at the station wants petting.
A sweet pup, indeed

Working on a map,
the computer logs me off
and kills my account

The help desk isn’t.
Needs boss to reactivate
Phone goes unanswered

Phone to TPF
until someone can fix it.
At least I’m on clock.


----------



## davidharmier60

Leftover dinner
Blue Bell later i believe 
Astros scaring me 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Chicken noodle soup,
Hearty any time of year,
Savory and good!


----------



## Gary A.

Helms Bakery Man.
Fresh Breads, Sweets Delivered,
Daily To Your Door.


----------



## SquarePeg

A train whistle sounds
A meteor streaks the sky
Fly high KMH


----------



## davidharmier60

Not much happening
Sister gone with Pam somewhere
Snacking on pertzels


----------



## davidharmier60

Sister home again
dinner is on the horizon
YouTube on puter


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This train is dirty
but has an owner's dream words:
Under Warranty


----------



## davidharmier60

Engineer don't care
Friday is in the books now
Off to the deli

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

The Maiden Voyage.
Space Shuttle Roars Into Space,
Silent Glide to Earth.


----------



## davidharmier60

And now grounded, why?
Need something like saturn V 
to get man to Mars


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Cooler temps are here.
Fifty degrees at night now
Makes for great sleeping.


----------



## Gary A.

Gary Likes the Streets.
Even Back During College,
Gary Shot His Street.


----------



## davidharmier60

Grilled cheese sammich 
Blue Bell later yes
Cop show on TV 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Gary A. said:


> Gary Shoots Street a lot.
> Even Back During College,
> Gary Shot Street a lot.


Gary needs to count
A few haikus are lacking
In 5-7-5


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

We trusted Gary.
An appointment is needed
To watch over him.


----------



## Gary A.

terri said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Shoots Street a lot.
> Even Back During College,
> Gary Shot Street a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary needs to count
> A few haikus are lacking
> In 5-7-5
Click to expand...

Sorry Miss Terri.
Gary Crumbles with Pressure.
The Morn Was Busy.


----------



## Gary A.

On the Ojai Road.
Gary Stops, Focus, Captures 
Three Dogs and a Truck.


----------



## davidharmier60

Like that Ojai Road 
Thunder here. Dogs not happy.
Dinner pretty soon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Tuesday done work wise 
Chicken Tenders at deli
Microwave dead home.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Power is lacking
SHECO knows I think maybe
No fan, no AC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Power is back on
SHECO done good! (Pay enough)
All is well at home

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Tortured and tested
Admired military man 
Senator McCain


----------



## snowbear

Accreditation..
FD is working on it,
GIS plays part.


----------



## Gary A.

Sailor, Air Warrior,
Statesman, Maverick, Hero,
American, McCain.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Gary A. said:


> Sailor, Air Warrior,
> Statesman, Maverick, Brave, Hero,
> American, McCain.


6,8,6 you did
but the adjectives I liked.
You described him well.


----------



## Gary A.

5.8.5 did I,
Now Correction are Complete.
Merriam-Webster


----------



## Gary A.

Isn't Much to Say,
Picture is Worth a Thousand.
Gary Sees Eight Beers.


----------



## terri

Gary A. said:


> 5.8.5 did I,
> Now Correction are Complete.
> Merriam-Webster


uh...no.     "Maverick" can be 2 or 3, so it works; same thing with "warrior."    But line 3 is 6, any way you cut it.      American=4, McCain=2.


----------



## Gary A.

Merriam-Webster:

1. mav·er·ick 
2. war·rior
3. Amer·i·can


----------



## Gary A.

I can't pronounce warrior ... "war·rior"  but it works for Haiku. Other sources has warrior as three syllables.


----------



## terri

Gary A. said:


> Merriam-Webster:
> 
> 1. mav·er·ick
> 2. war·rior
> 3. Amer·i·can


I agree on #1 and 2, as stated.   You're reaching on A-MER-i-can.    But whatever makes you happy.      It's not correct, I think the M-W needs fixing.


----------



## Gary A.

Same-o for American, A-mer-i-can or Amer-i-can.


----------



## terri

Gary A. said:


> Merriam-Webster:
> 
> 1. mav·er·ick
> 2. war·rior
> 3. Amer·i·can


...and in #1 here, you're giving it 3 syllables as written.   In order to make it 2, you should show it:  MAV-rick.   Many folks pronounce it this way.   Warrior for me is 3 syllables, but it can regionally be pronounced WAWR-yer.   It can work.


----------



## terri

Gary A. said:


> Same-o for American, A-mer-i-can or Amer-i-can.


Dude.   Give it up!


----------



## Gary A.

You're the Administer, select a a guide source for reference.


----------



## Gary A.

terri said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same-o for American, A-mer-i-can or Amer-i-can.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.   Give it up!
Click to expand...

You started it.


----------



## Gary A.

Alert! Alert! Hot topic in the Haiku thread ...


----------



## waday

Y'all are breaking rules
You must speak in haiku, yo
Need to crack a whip


----------



## terri

Gary A. said:


> You're the Administer, select a a guide source for reference.


See Post #1!     



waday said:


> Y'all are breaking rules
> You must speak in haiku, yo
> Need to crack a whip


I know (hangs head in shame).   
Back to our regularly scheduled haiku, with everyone paying attention to syllable count.


----------



## davidharmier60

Thursday done work wise 
Got to take some items home
Deli right now yo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

terri said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the Administer, select a a guide source for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> See Post #1!
Click to expand...


Post One are the Rules.
But, what we need is a Ref. 
Merriam-Webster?

Gary found this page.
Site: syllablecounter.net
Just a Suggestion.


----------



## terri

For the love of god!     
Post 1 states the haiku rules
What more should you need?

Some overthink things
When simple counting will work
(Admit when you’re wrong.)

It’s 5-7-5
Exceptions happen, of course
By region, at times

Aside from all that
Just count 5-7-5 – yes?
All will be okay!    

Thirty-four pages
So far, with no end in sight
Of the haiku thread

It isn't that hard
Keep counting: 5-7-5
It gets easier.


----------



## Gary A.

Okay, as you wish.
But, No Argument on Words.
With No Ref in Place.

Just a F. Y. I. 
Most Pro Writers Use 'Style Books',
As Reference Source.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Okay, as you wish.
> But, No Argument on Words.
> With No Ref in Place.
> 
> Just a F. Y. I.
> Most Pro Writers Use 'Style Books',
> As Reference Source.



How about a trained linguist and language prof of 20+ years? Enough of an authority? American is 4 syllables. Four. Quatro.

Unless, of course, it's 'Murican, which may work in terms of syllables but its loaded connotation may affect your message.

This is, btw, what Merriam-Webster says. Look at the phonetic script. It's only three syllables if you are eliding the initial A-syllable.

Definition of AMERICAN


----------



## Gary A.

Leo Would Not Work Well.
Leo Would Be After the Fact.
Prior Restraint Rules.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Leo Would Not Work.
> As You Are After the Fact.
> Prior Restraint Rules.



Protest all you want
About rules you have flouted.
You still counted wrong.


----------



## waday

All of the fighting made the guy sick
So he tried something else really quick
He got it all wrong
Then moved along
This thread is haiku not limerick


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Working together
No sibling rivalry here
Humans should take note


----------



## davidharmier60

Friday done work wise.
Recued repaired cart handy
Sitting under fan


----------



## snowbear

La-la-la-la-la
I can not hear you argue
Adele on iTunes


----------



## waday

Rainy afternoon
Holiday weekend coming
I need to leave work


----------



## snowbear

IKEA tonight
Number two needs storage thing
Meatballs for dinner


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Bee on vacation
Yearly work is almost done
He looks quite relieved


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A bronzed prince indeed
Lounging by his fabled pool
Waiting for a meal.


----------



## davidharmier60

Saturday work done
Cold Pizza when I got home
Comics done, now coins


----------



## davidharmier60

Hitch on the T.V.
With commercials but of course 
Funny arse movie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Ghost town right here now
Fan spools up, cannon loaded
Need a keyholder 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Monday done work wise 
Store is kinda busy today
Off to do a chore 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

Marines on Patrol.
No Peace, Lebanon on Fire.
Safe is Not a Word.


----------



## davidharmier60

Semper Fi Marine
Home again thinking to eat
And read some more book


----------



## davidharmier60

Tuesday in the books
About to lunch on Turkey
Then do comics


----------



## Gary A.

Sunset, Laguna Beach.
Captured, Forty Years Ago.
Better Days and Times ...


----------



## davidharmier60

Comics over with
Going to be reading a book 
YouTube open to


----------



## davidharmier60

Wednesday done work wise 
Snack at the deli. Biscuit 
Going to ask about check

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## waday

The sun is shining
The temperature is climbing
Yep, it's still summer


----------



## Gary A.

Independence Day,
Relaxing in the Front Yard,
A Parade will Come.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Loud bangs of thunder
Bright flashes of lightning too
The wind is blowing.


----------



## waday

Thanks for the heads up
It will be a fun commute
Here comes the traffic


----------



## davidharmier60

Price is Right on tube
Pork chops and green beans + taters
Blue Bell later maybe 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Homemade beef stew here
Extra hearty meal indeed
Thank you Instant Pot.


----------



## davidharmier60

Friday done work wise 
Fried Fish down at the deli 
Not told to take home...


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Saturday done @ work
Going to Livingston now
Dog food shopping 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Corn cobs in the pot.
Swap with kernals and praties.
Summertime chowder!


----------



## davidharmier60

Monday almost done
Something remains to do yet
Deli fare scrumptious 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## waday

Raining and raining
Foggy and everywhere lush
Drip drop go the clouds


----------



## Gary A.

Red Chinese Women,
Lose the Ball During Olympics,
Crashing Out of Bounds.


----------



## davidharmier60

Tuesday in the books 
Was anything but great day
Stuff to take home too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Testing the web links
Do I have access? Oh, Yes!
Emergency ops


----------



## davidharmier60

Forgot pennies darn.
Have almost enough for box
but fun is searching


----------



## davidharmier60

No mental cobwebs 
Today might be pretty good 
We shall see later

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Watching the weather
Traveling in my future
Photos to share soon!


----------



## Gary A.

Hot ... Unforgiving.
Marines ... Sometimes it Comes In,
Sometimes it Goes Out.


----------



## davidharmier60

Thursday done work wise 
Take some ice cream home today
Looks like rain coming

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

Hmong Refugees, Scared.
Language, World, Child, Beginnings,
Frustratingly New.


----------



## davidharmier60

Friday in the books 
Mail call, library then home 
Have at it you guys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Monday begins bad
Truck would not start this morning 
Oh yeah life goes on 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Fun at work today
Dug 400# metal out dumpster 
Come back to get it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

The Painted Street Mime.
Happy Outside, Sad Inside.
Performs for Bucks, Change.


----------



## davidharmier60

Tuesday done work wise 
Pennies sold, more needed now
Off to the yonder

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

Upland Celebrates,
Independence Day Parade,
In Red, White and Blue


----------



## davidharmier60

Chicken and rice grub
Price is Right on the tube now
No ice cream because 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Starlings in puddle
Group bathing in unison
Droplets thrown to chance.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Back from vacation.
Family fun accomplished.
Memories were made.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Windy, seasonal
October is almost here.
A year slipping by.


----------



## Gary A.

Two Old Folk with Hats,
Ice Cream, a Budweiser Sign.
Gary Shoots Twenty.


----------



## waday

A chance of showers
Mainly after 5 P.M.
Now, mostly cloudy


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Dinner is over
Scotch eggs and red cabbage slaw
Flavorful hodgepodge.


----------



## Gary A.

Gary Likes Big Fires.
There's a Ton of Stuff to Shoot.
Phoenix Lives in Us.


----------



## snowbear

I get to the stream
and think of the trout it holds.
Quietly, I cast.




DSC_2026.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## davidharmier60

Power went away
Stayed gone for a few hours
Came back with AC!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A black and white pic
Of an autumn harbinger
Hanging by a toe!


----------



## davidharmier60

Monday done at work.
Truck no start but have dealt with 
pennies and comics


----------



## waday

Rain rain go away,
Come again another day.
No, not tomorrow!


----------



## terri

Rain, rain, come and stay
No, don't wait another day
It's dry around here!


----------



## Gary A.

Blackbirds Take to Flight.
Winter in California.
I'm Leaving Also.


----------



## snowbear

Couldn’t find my keys.
Under the car seat, found by
Em-El-Double-You.


----------



## davidharmier60

Tuesday done work wise 
Sausage and beans at deli
Pennies sold now buy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

Fuji XT3
I hear you calling my name
Christmas is coming


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

SquarePeg said:


> Fuji XT3
> I hear you calling my name
> Christmas is coming



Do you have that one
and need to take some pictures
or do you want it?


----------



## davidharmier60

YouTube for the win.
Electric Light Orchestra
Good MUSIC my peeps


----------



## davidharmier60

Wednesday done work wise 
Chicken Tenders bought by dimes
Check ready soon 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

A Selfie of Moi,
During the Film Only Days.
Kodak Tri-X Film.


----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


> Blackbirds Take to Flight.
> Winter in California.
> I'm Leaving Also.






Similar photo
Except the birds are static
In this winter scene


----------



## davidharmier60

Pennies done for now
I think I'll read and finish 
WEB Griffin


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Waiting for new toy
T7i on it's way
I am excited!


----------



## Gary A.

Captured, Caged, Enslaved.
Liberty and Freedom Calls.
The Eyes Tell It All.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Gary A. As a wildlife lover, I have to say your haiku touches a nerve with me. A few years ago, we went to the Philly Zoo and my most favorite time spent was in the primate exhibit. There was a female gorilla there that sat in the corner with her back to the human visitors. Attributing human expressions and emotions to her, it looked as if she was very sad and did not wish to interact with the spectators. When I attempted to maneuver myself to get a photo of her, the male ran by me and rapped the glass very forcefully twice as if to say " Leave her alone in her time of distress." I was struck by not only my interpretations, but by the actions of these incredible animals.


----------



## Gary A.

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @Gary A. As a wildlife lover, I have to say your haiku touches a nerve with me. A few years ago, we went to the Philly Zoo and my most favorite time spent was in the primate exhibit. There was a female gorilla there that sat in the corner with her back to the human visitors. Attributing human expressions and emotions to her, it looked as if she was very sad and did not wish to interact with the spectators. When I attempted to maneuver myself to get a photo of her, the male ran by me and rapped the glass very forcefully twice as if to say " Leave her alone in her time of distress." I was struck by not only my interpretations, but by the actions of these incredible animals.


Wow ... very interesting action by the male.













More here:

LA Zoo - Gary Ayala


----------



## davidharmier60

Harlan Coben book
called Play Dead. Strange name indeed
Nice Elephant


----------



## waday

For entertainment.
Mass slaughtered for human food.
Where is their freedom?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Tony and Chelsea
Information overload
YouTube videos.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

3 days of weather
None have gone my needy way
Days off seem wasted!


----------



## Gary A.

When Titans Move Fast,
It is Best to be Behind,
Than in Front of Them.


----------



## davidharmier60

Wednesday done work wise.
Changed a ceiling tile in meat dept.
fixed dog escape path


----------



## davidharmier60

Sitting here waiting 
5am not important to others
Could be in bed still 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Got in at 5:32
Got all my chores done 30 min late
Ended week 32.20

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Tragedy no mug
Hot water in coffeemaker 
Should be in bed still 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Large boxes for son
A long weekend is coming
Off to Maine we go


----------



## Gary A.

Motocross Racing.
Across the Dirt, Jumping Hills.
Panning is so Cool.


----------



## waday

Sun, sun, there you are
Now that all the rain is done
Fun, fun you bright star


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Warnings of weather
Alarms sounding all night long
Morning was relief.


----------



## davidharmier60

Made it through Wednesday 
Lack of java not SO bad
Can hear apology

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## waday

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Warnings of weather
> Alarms sounding all night long
> Morning was relief.


How did you fare it?
We escaped the tornados
But we got warnings


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

We had the same luck
Thankfully all is well here
Glad you are OK!


----------



## Gary A.

It Rained Here Also,
But Heaven Knows, You Don't Care.
Everything Got Wet.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Gary A. said:


> It Rained Here Also,
> But Heaven Knows, You Don't Care.
> Everything Got Wet.



Au contraire, Gary 
We know rain is much needed
In the land of fire!


----------



## Gary A.

Appreciation, 
October is the Worst Month ...
From the Land of Fires.


----------



## davidharmier60

All h broken loose
When I arrived home that is
One car dead I think

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

No water in oil 
No compression either though
I do not want to 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

Dark monastery.
Incense Burning, Candles Lite,
Buddhist monks chanting.


----------



## davidharmier60

Breakfast for dinner
Eggs, bacon and toast and milk
Price is Right on now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Wednesday done work wise 
Chicken Tenders at deli 
Eagle poops today 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

Mister Universe.
Buttered Up for the Contest.
Gary did not Win.


----------



## terri

Hurricane Michael!
Attention, please!  Bring rain, but
let power grids be.


----------



## davidharmier60

Thursday has been tough.
Tires done. Mower fixed too.
Very little relax.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Line of Duty Death.
These sadden me to no end.
Cancer jammin’ Sucks.

Firefighter Jesse W. McCullough,
Rest In Peace.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Torrential rainfall
The storm drains could not keep up
This driver has woe.


----------



## davidharmier60

Raining pretty hard
Splashing into buckets
Hoping it stops soon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

3 years running now
Small grass strip and many planes
Hurry Saturday!


----------



## Gary A.

In War, No One Wins.
Fight For Respect, Dignity.
In War, No One Wins.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Are you following? 
I can hear the leaves crunching
You should stalk deaf deer.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Praying for a meal
Silent and stealthy mantis
Farmers use it's skills.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Dressed as a jester
Prancing proudly for a mate
A palette well used.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

My nation's symbol
Bright eyes blazing and piercing 
Guarding it's offspring.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Leaves are falling now
Soon snow will cover the ground
The cycle of life.


----------



## Gary A.

Beatings Everyday,
Beatings Sunrise throughout Night.
Life of a Boxer.


----------



## davidharmier60

Truck is gone again
Off to the VA it went
Blood work for Father


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A screaming engine
Smoke, a flash of red color
Pilot having fun.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Running with the girls
He stood still for the moment
Knowing he was safe.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Slipping through the reeds
Following a quiet doe
He sensed things amiss.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Lots of rain this year
Gave chance for a bumper crop
Is this edible?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Crimson and dark gold
Payment for another year
Mother Nature's cash.


----------



## waday

Burn midnight oil
2 to 3 is my best work
But, leads to burnout


----------



## snowbear

TSA Pre-Check
Makes it easier to fly
Appointment today.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A rite exercised
I was compelled to cast mine
America strong!


----------



## snowbear

You got a sticker!
I got one two weeks ago
when there were no crowds.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A few hangers-on
Before being beaten down
Rain has stolen them.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Apocalyptic
Agonizing suffering
For the wealth of few.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Snow on the apples
These did not make the high grade
For food or cider.


----------



## terri

Love apple cider!    
But it does not love me back - 
Bellyaches abound.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Snow shoveling done
Now for the best part of snow
A seasonal thing!


----------



## snowbear

Crabs, clams, and whiting,
Lobster, trout, perch, shrimp, rockfish.
In a seafood mood.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The Inside Passage
Alaska's hidden beauty
A wonderful place.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Christmas shopping starts
Crowded aisles and rude people
No freaking parking!


----------



## terri

Winter is coming
Cold nights, running the furnace
Wine by the fire.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Spiraling in flight
Climbing and diving in turn
Tirelessly searching.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Flags are at half mast
Honoring our forty-first
Rest well Mister Bush.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Honor Guard waiting
For the jolly Old Saint Nick
And his sleigh of toys.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A new year today
A chance to begin again
Use the time wisely.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

It swoops in quickly
In search of easy catches
Quick and certain death.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Invaders inbound
Creating chaos and ire
Yes, tourist season.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The big orb drops fast
As the daylight dwindles now
The Creator's gift.


----------



## limr

Cough, sniffles, fatigue:
This cold has lasted for days.
Cats as my nurses.


----------



## snowbear

We had to work late
So we didn't want to cook.
It's take home chicken


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Sad and dejected
He's passed over once again
KFC declined.


----------



## terri

He's a lucky bird - 
such a cute little bugger!
I hope he lives on.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I met his cousin
Quite a tasty bird was she
Thick thighs and big breasts.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Pauxatawney Phil...
What a sham he seems to be
Our winter goes on!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

An icy mixture
Coating the remnants of fall
Winter keeps her grasp.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Dreams of spring blooms
Wishing to forget the cold
How long must I wait?


----------



## snowbear

The travelling lens
has made it to Maryland.
I'll have fun next week.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I am following
This traveling appendage
Glad to see it used!


----------



## snowbear

Just participate.
Oh my, a Canon you say?
I'll lend film body.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I yearn for my youth
When aches were from emotions
And not physical.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

I have a cold
I'm hot and sweaty
Language is strange.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Fred von den Berg said:


> I have a cold
> I'm hot and sweaty
> Language is strange.



Please keep your distance
Do not cough, sneeze or touch me
Let us keep good health!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The seeds are reaching
For the warmth of the young sun
Wanting renewed life.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Nightly reminder,
It hangs in the cold, black sky
Visible to us.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Swelling in the sun
Wishing to unfurl it's leaves
And start a new year.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The cold makes me dream
of warmer, more pleasant times
Hurry vacation!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The grandson's present.
The baby plays it loudly
Mom and Dad hate me!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Early spring snow squall
drifting across the landscape
Typical for here.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The strings hum and sing
in groups of sounds known and planned
A song is set free.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Gobblers are sneaking
trying to evade the gun
always on alert.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Curiosity
makes her stand and gaze at me
completely intrigued.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The blooms are many
A delicate pink pastel.
Flowering Almond.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The road construction
and very heavy frost too
hampered my commute.


----------



## terri

He won't be staying
A migratory fellow
Charms me, passing through


----------



## snowbear

Oh, thank you, Terri
I had forgotten about
our own. haiku thread


----------



## terri

No problem, Charlie!    
Of course, Dean's done very well
Keeping up with it


----------



## snowbear

Maine in two more weeks
Inspiration is likely
Certainly photos


----------



## snowbear

Then Vermont in June
Fly casting for pretty trout
The Batten Kill calls


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

terri said:


> No problem, Charlie!
> Of course, Dean's done very well
> Keeping up with it



Thanks are in order
I appreciate your words
Very kind of you!


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Take the left door
Or perhaps choose right
The window view seems nice


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Rain on the windows
Keeping me inside today
Cleaning and baking.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Her belly is big
Her udder is large also
Her baby comes soon.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Round and round it turns
Swinging to and fro softly
Screams of delight sound!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

PB and cocoa
blended with bananas too
makes me say " YUMMY! ".


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Called " A Starry Night "
My favorite petunia
A stunning flower.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Another flower
in my love's garden this year
called geranium.


----------



## snowbear

In fog or blackness
You have helped me to safety.
Guide me home, again.




cmw3_d750_DSC_2583.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A cup of java,
watching the local newscast.
Another day starts.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The Dame's Rocket blooms
A Pennsylvania sight
Mother Nature's gift.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Boiling and alive
Leftovers from last night's storm
They soon dissipate.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A clematis bud
waits to unleash it's beauty.
A summer's delight.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A captured raindrop
hangs below the blooms of white
of Solomon's Seal.


----------



## terri

Dean, what you're doing
Brings a smile to me daily
These pics are lovely!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Glad I could please you.
This thread is really a treat
'cause I can not rhyme.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Looking quite evil
It silently hunts alone
A Daddy Long-Legs.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Orbs frozen in time
Drops of dew gathered closely
Another day new.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A bull and a cow
but two different species
Together they live.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

White letters on black
Tens of thousands of these names
A hero's roll call.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The weather is bad.
Even the daisies are sad
because of the rain.


----------



## terri

Too much rain is bad
Not enough rain is bad, too
Hard to find balance!


----------



## snowbear

Enter the water
Cast the tan muddler minnow
Not today, no fish




cmw3_d750_DSC_2751.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A purple beauty
Complex, textured and chiseled
Lines are quite pronounced.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Beauty and the beast
describes this pair from today.
A nice sight to see.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

It's been quite awhile
Since I saw one of these guys
Or I posted here!


----------



## snowbear

It has been a while;
it is time to post again.
How about a cat?




Showing off! by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Fall has just ended,,
Snow is coming on Friday,
Is it springtime yet?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A sweet concoction
chocolate and coconut
most delicious dish


----------



## waday

a plate is now full
corn, potatoes, and the works
a plate was once full


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Black Friday shopping??
Count me out of the madness!
I'll stay home and rest


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I am a fun guy
spreading my cheer and joy
like spores from this guy


----------



## snowbear

Dreaded this after
Turkey and pie and 'taters ...
One eleven 




Lifestyle by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Welcoming this year
We hope good things will occur
2020's here!


----------



## SquarePeg

Here’s to the New Year
May it bring you love and joy
For all years to come


----------



## terri

The New Year begins
and with it, all avoidance
of Resolutions


----------



## SquarePeg

I will gaze at stars
I will marvel at the moon
I will seek out clouds


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I've a new hobby
to help with arthritic hands.
A dolly and hats.


----------



## terri

Twilight Zone...vintage:
"I'm Talking Tina, and I
don't think I like you..."


----------



## vintagesnaps

When you want to watch
A show with a scary plot
Rod Serling's the man.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Doctor Seuss's hats
might be made for a fun cat
but this one is not!


----------



## snowbear

Soft, quiet colors
I place on textured paper.
Pastel time again.


----------



## zombiesniper

A duck in a pond.
Click goes the camera shutter.
Now you're mine for good.


----------



## waday

Coronavirus
Italy is quarantined
All the Purell’s gone


----------



## terri

Numbers keep rising
of the sickened and the dead
When will it all end?


----------



## waday

TP is missing
No diarrhea symptoms
People are silly

It needs to slow down
The rate at which it’s spreading
Wash your hands people!

Do not touch your face
Stay home if you have symptoms
Stay safe and healthy


----------



## snowbear

EOC* open.
Just monitoring for now
I’m third if needed.

First time contractors
Are required to do this.
I can work from home

*Emergency Operations Center


----------



## terri

Social distancing
Is not a thing I abhor
But not like this.  No.


----------



## snowbear

Alcohol and masks,
take temperature daily.
Bring back normalcy.


----------



## snowbear

Soft golden sunlight
dances across gentle waves.
Chesapeake morning.


----------



## Mike Drone

I made a nice cake
It was eaten before done
I gave to the dog


----------



## snowbear

4, 9, 4 - not a Haiku.


----------



## SquarePeg

When is blue not blue
green or grey in the shadows
and highlights of white


----------



## limr

Internet is down,
I can't attend Zoom meetings.
The house is silent.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Internet is down,
> I can't attend Zoom meetings.
> The house is silent.


Just count your blessings 
I'm sure the girls are nearby
Silence is lovely!


----------



## limr

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet is down,
> I can't attend Zoom meetings.
> The house is silent.
> 
> 
> 
> Just count your blessings
> I'm sure the girls are nearby
> Silence is lovely!
Click to expand...


Internet is back.
It's a mixed blessing, for sure.
The girls slumber on.


----------



## snowbear

MLW
Has Med thing in the AM
Super early start


----------



## SquarePeg

The sun hides from me
No sun bursts or stars outside
The challenge must wait


----------



## compur

First, five syllables
Then, write seven syllables
Lastly, five again


----------



## snowbear

Oh my, oh, oh me 
what will my A-One-C be?
Four point seven - Wheeee!


----------



## terri

Yay!  This is good news
TPF needs you, Snowbear!
Stay healthy, my friend


----------



## snowbear

Ten in October
NP gave me a lecture
Jan. was five dot five

I really try to
but sometimes it is so hard.
I guess I do right.

MLW.
About her little exam
"Worry Not," doctor said

Mapping travel time;
include two washed out roadways.
Fire trucks must detour.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Replacing a fence
The heat really beat me down
I feel my age now.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Storms are a brewin'
The lightning casts flashes now
Hurricane season.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Florida mornings
Enjoying quiet alone
Listening to rain.


----------



## snowbear

Thunder, yet again.
I wonder if tonight's rain
will be torrential?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Scourge of gardeners
yet beauty abounds in this
gone with a wind's breath.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Peeking inside here
I wonder what life hides there
We walk by so much.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Orange and yellows,
Emeralds and onyx too
Create moodiness.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Mix colorful dots 
to make this Indian art
It pleases my eye.


----------



## snowbear

Knives and pots and pans.
Binge watching with Miriam
Chef competition


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Weary and so tired
reflection on the spent day
gives hope for the new.


----------



## limr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 196269
> 
> Mix colorful dots
> to make this Indian art
> It pleases my eye.



I also like dots.
I was inspired to try.
(Not a real turtle.)


----------



## Pixeldawg1

I love my Nikon
photographic nirvana
Good bye to Canon


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Oh my gosh, what's this
Look, we have a new player
welcome to you, sir.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Traveling to work
I was compelled to inspect
the Lord's masterpiece.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

It's all perspective
You may see a lowly stone
It's my wife's canvas.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The lucky lady
was morphed from a lowly stone
my wife's creation.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

It's getting chilly
Hint of frost on the window
Goodbye to summer.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Velvet still hangs on
The young bull elk's antlers now
but soon will be gone.


----------



## waday

As Darkness rises
Death prepares and Life withers
The prescience of cold


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

waday said:


> As Darkness rises
> Death prepares and Life withers
> The prescience of cold



I need a " Yikes! " emoticon for that one, @waday. Nice to see you playing with us too, btw


----------



## snowbear

The greens of Summer
give way to Autumn's colors.
Soon comes Winter's brown,


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Shiny and desired
Wars were fought and even won
For  these compressed stones.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Silence in the morn
allows me to get work done
etching glass right now.


----------



## waday

Chamber door tapping
The Raven still is sitting
Lifted—nevermore

(I’ll never tire of reading Edgar Allan Poe.)


----------



## snowbear

Two little kitties
saved from a terrible place.
More pictures, terri!


That should have been @terri but throws off the syllables.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Election day's here!
Please do your duty and vote
The world is watching!


----------



## limr

I voted today.
Lines were long and it was cold.
Sorry, no stickers.


----------



## terri

Two little creatures

Left alone by someone who

I hope karma haunts.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

We have done our part
and now we must have patience.
What? Recounts? RECOUNTS???


----------



## snowbear

Waiting but packing.
If things go ugly again:
Refugee Status.

Canada is close,
But Kiwi land looks real good.
Oh, I'm just kidding.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

For what do we wait?
Is it for the finale
or consequences?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Tap, tap, tap I hear
Is it the raven once more?
No, the voter's toes!


----------



## snowbear

The phone screams Zeppelin,
_Immigrant Song_, my ring tone.
Alas, wrong number.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Death has come again.
My friend's uncle passed away.
Cancer was his foe.

_Alone_ in a bed.
Family were not allowed
To say their goodbyes.

We must remember
to always say " I love you "
before it's too late.

May God hold him now
and comfort those he left here
sad, hurt and so numb.

_My prayers for the family_


----------



## waday

Sorry to hear this, Dean.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Yes, it's a tragedy that they have to be alone. So sad.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Seen early one morn
And you think your luck was bad
Bad start to their day


----------



## snowbear

I was retired
from all the contest forums;
but so it seems not.


----------



## limr

The wind gusts are wild.
Noises come from the attic.
Cats await their snack.

The house has gone dark.
Each creak and groan is frightful.
Cats await their snack.


----------



## limr

One sits on the yarn.
The other is camoflauged.
The wind is howling.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> I was retired
> from all the contest forums;
> but so it seems not.




Wonderful Snowbear:
How cute that you could ever
Think you were done here!


----------



## limr

terri said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was retired
> from all the contest forums;
> but so it seems not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful Snowbear:
> How cute that you could ever
> Think you were done here!
Click to expand...


He thought he was done
But then we pulled him back in.
He cannot refuse.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Silvio Dante
could not have said it better
refuse and get whacked


----------



## snowbear

Let's change the subject
to something more photo-like.
Saved pennies for months.

Three and a half pounds
I will get a good workout;
New strap is ordered.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This morning I heard
Beautiful trilling of birds.
 It's been forever.


----------



## terri

This morning I heard
The buzzing of honeybees
It's good for the soul.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Sitting in nature
Playing with technology
My perfect morning


----------



## snowbear

They are almost here
Noisy little Ess-Oh-Bees
Magicicada


----------



## vintagesnaps

Haiku thread is back, 
Where has it been all this time?
It got pandem-nixed.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Jeff has freeze framed me.
Song is now stuck in my head.
Need it to be gone!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

LeBron made his three
He showed why they call him “ King “
He pleased LA fans


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The day’s work is done
Time to relax and rest now
Cold Yuengling tastes fine!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Hoagie or Hero
A Sub you might even say
A quick lunch I think 🤔


----------



## snowbear

Forty-Four Five North
by Seventy Fourteen West
Auburn, Maine next month


----------



## snowbear

Office nee bedroom
when lazy lobster goes north;
get an easel, too.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Key West, Florida
to the rocks of Rhode Island
A new adventure.

A huge moving van,
2 kids and a large Great Dane
The family car.

Glad it is not me
My days of patience are gone
Bless the 2 parents.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Ginger Baker, drums
Slowhand, himself, on guitar
Jack Bruce on his bass.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Months and months of use
has conditioned me to mask.
Seems naked to not.


----------



## snowbear

After long delays
we finally hit the road.
Connecticut, now.

We will continue
traveling up to Down East
then unload the kid.

Probably dinner
after the work and relax;
make mine a “lobstah.”


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Remember the speed,
Don’t forget the aperture.
What?? Dead battery!?!

The flash did not fire.
The shadows are really bad.
At least it’s not film!


----------



## snowbear

Lobster roll is done;
All but a few crumbs remain.
Wicked good dinner.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The grandkids are near.
9 more hours ‘till I squeeze them!
The best 4th ever!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The grandkids were here
Rhode Island is now their home
Glad their move is done!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The sound of the waves
The smell of the saltwater
A great few days spent.


----------



## terri

A tentative Fall
Knocking on a Southern door
"Come in!" we holler.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Today brought a bear
Surely winter is close by
Preparing for sleep.


----------



## Hardus Nameous

Back on tug again
Ortho eighty in camera
Develop when home


----------



## Hardus Nameous

Anger at myself
Take-up spool I did not watch
Shot three seven? NO!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Cumberland sausage
Irish bacon, egg and toast
A king’s breakfast true.


----------



## snowbear

Hardus Nameous said:


> Anger at myself
> Take-up spool I did not watch
> Shot three seven? NO!



I bulk load six feet.
Looks like about forty frames,
but it's hit or miss.


----------



## snowbear

Getting two-by-fours.
Making a bed divider;
I just need a saw.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Proper English scones
Clotted cream, jam and raisins
Such a pleasant treat!


----------



## snowbear

The season is near.
Another polar bear from
MLW




cmw3_d750_DSC_3866.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Sitting in the line
Waiting to get gasoline
Busy busy place


----------



## terri

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Sitting in the line
> Waiting to get gasoline
> Busy busy place



Is the sun shining?
I hope so - because waiting 
in the rain seems wrong.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

terri said:


> Is the sun shining?
> I hope so - because waiting
> in the rain seems wrong.


Not really sunny
but not raining either there
just a so-so day


----------



## snowbear

One of three last night;
number two in the morning.
 I hate funerals.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A Christmas Eve snow
Little ones’ screams of delight
Rhode Island’s treasures!


----------



## snowbear

The wreath's on the door
For all to see and enjoy
Merry Christmas, folks.




2021  Wreath by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Seventy degrees
just doesn’t feel like Christmas
nut off to Ada’s.

Like Spring, not Winter.
I would take off the Jeep’s top
except for the rain.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Cheers to the new year
Let‘s hope there‘s understanding,
good health and new friends.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Roast beef and veggies
with strawberry pie after
I am satisfied!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Gazpacho police
another worry for us
they're coming for soup!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

War has come again.
May God watch over Ukraine
and thwart the mad man.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Is it spring or not?
The chilly winds are blowing
just like it was March.


----------



## snowbear

Jeep top off last week
Last night we had freezing temp
No wonder I'm sick


----------



## snowbear

The movers have gone.
Stuff is in the living room,
and unpacking starts.


----------



## limr

K9Kirk said:


> Free thoughts soaring on the wind
> Spoken aloud above the crowd
> Shot down by silent despite



Not a haiku.
Needs to be 5-7-5 syllables.

Also pushing against the political line.


----------



## SquarePeg

Haiku it was not
Into the wind it must go
Alas alas oh!


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> Haiku it was not
> Into the wind it must go
> Alas alas oh!



Haiku is sneaky
Syllables must be counted
Math as well as words


----------



## snowbear

and certain subjects
must be omitted or else
time outs may arrive


----------



## Hardus Nameous

Position the scow
Sail the ship it spins and goes
Strobe awaits at home


----------



## snowbear

Early morning trip
Something inside isn't right
Baltimore doctor


----------



## limr

Traffic this morning
Not bad at first, then too much
The cats wait at home


----------



## Hardus Nameous

Six Six Eight six Ones
Chemistry of happiness
Sixteen bucks?  GOOD LORD!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Lego Star Wars kits
birthday cake and wishes too
for the 5 year old.


----------



## limr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Lego Star Wars kits
> birthday cake and wishes too
> for the 5 year old.



Much older than 5
But big Star Wars fan I am
Lego would be cool


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

limr said:


> Much older than 5
> But big Star Wars fan I am
> Lego would be cool


Lots of moving parts
In the words Yoda would say
Expensive they are!


----------



## SquarePeg

Weather here all week
Hot hot hot hot hot hot hot
You get the picture


----------



## John 2

The baby says coo
But when it gets excited
It becomes hi coo


----------



## Hardus Nameous

To film store I go.
What is it I see on shelf?
Summer macro fun!


----------



## John 2

High speed and wide stop
will reduce the depth of field
and also create bokeh.


----------



## SquarePeg

I love a haiku 
If you don’t know what to do
Make another haiku


----------



## John 2

Summer warms us all
We play together and dance
Corvid waits its turn


----------



## snowbear

I hate summer so.
Air conditioner broke, oh.
Replace it tonight.


----------



## 480sparky

I work way too much.
Where did all my money go?
I am always tired.


----------



## snowbear

I will bet it goes
to photo related things
Like film, lenses, eh?


----------



## snowbear

Ninety two today
just returned from the landfill
now sit for a bit


----------



## John 2

Ninety two years old
And sitting for a short while
Because you've earned it.


----------



## terri

@snowbear : Can it be?
Turned ninety-two yesterday?
I don't believe it!


----------



## snowbear

It isn’t my age
to which I am referring
but how hot it is


----------



## John 2

🤭🤭🤭🤭🤭


----------



## snowbear

Basement office works.
Hot and stuffy it has been
So a fan is there.

Back to GIS
I will do every day.
I really love it!

In the evenings
I work, fixing up the house
to make it our own.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A morning was spent
No preconceived notions there
Happenstance instead.


----------



## snowbear

Fourteen new windows;
installation is finished.
Now order twelve more.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

snowbear said:


> Fourteen new windows;
> installation is finished.
> Now order twelve more.


That’s a lot of work
but the return will be high
for small investment!


----------



## snowbear

My work was easy:
get things away from windows.
A crew did the rest.

This weekend, for us:
Clean out more of the basement.
We'll really move in.


----------



## snowbear

Dean, I love your work
wood carvings are so awesome.
I might try one, too.

I used to whittle
little things, back in Boy Scouts.
Even made cage ball.

I will need to get
some tools: gouges, chisels, knife.
The wood I have got.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thank you very much!
It‘s a great hobby for me
I use a Dremel.


----------



## SquarePeg

Age is a number
How you feel is the thing
Stay active stay young


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Sound and sage advice.
In my head, I am young still
but my body, old!


----------



## snowbear

It is said, my friends,
you are as old as you feel.
So I'm a thousand.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The life of a frog
He's keeping up with the toads
It's a fulltime job


----------



## John 2

When all of us croak,
We will exist no longer.
Not so for the frog.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Off to school he goes
It seems as if yesterday
He made his first steps.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Her third will come soon
birthdays arrive so quickly
she is such a joy.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Seventy years long
Her reign has now concluded
May her spirit rest.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Her pride and joy
Where beautiful flowers, plants
and love grows as well.


----------



## dxqcanada

With sight of my eyes,
A camera in my hand,
A moment captured.


----------



## Hardus Nameous

Waterford roundup
Film I saved but spaced on date
All is left at home


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Such a sad, sad name
for such a beautiful bloom
The Bleeding Heart Vine


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Delicate and bright
To the eye it beckons ...Come!
The beauty calls you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Flowers in the rain
Before long both will be gone
Seasons are changing.


----------



## terri

The first day of Fall
Is finally here today 
Leaves will be falling 

🍂🍁


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The hummers have gone
others are flocking quickly
Birds react to change.


----------



## limr

Exhaustion sets in.
Why can't it be Friday now?
Need second coffee.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A second cuppa?
Intravenous would work well
but colleagues might stare


----------



## limr

Colleagues understand
Many feel the same fatigue
August still haunts us.


----------



## snowbear

Sixty-four this week.
Celebrate with off road trip;
tonight buy some tools.


----------



## snowbear

Rocks and dust and mud.
Offroading with the Jeep club,
“Happy Birthday; weeeeeeeeeeee!”


----------



## snowbear

Another dirt road
but this time in the darkness;
No one there but me.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Trick or treaters gone,
No more leaves crunching tonight,
Halloween's all done!

Time for popcorn now, 
That with a good mystery,
Rest of the night, peace...


----------

